# Sideways peace signs...



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

As I've told you guys before, I work with a bunch of twenty somethings. Anytime one of these "kids" take a pic, they always flash the sideways peace sign or the "horns". Without appearing to be too much of a dork, I ask...WHY?...it's never the same answer. I think they look ridiculous, not cool. IMO. What's ya'lls take on this? Do your "kids" do this?


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Maybe its a revised version of "the shocker"


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

I'm barely clinging to my 20's but I don't understand it.


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

i dont get it either.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

Buffett Fan said:


> As I've told you guys before, I work with a bunch of twenty somethings. Anytime one of these "kids" take a pic, they always flash the sideways peace sign or the "horns". Without appearing to be too much of a dork, I ask...WHY?...it's never the same answer. I think they look ridiculous, not cool. IMO. What's ya'lls take on this? Do your "kids" do this?


where are you working? Im guessing they wear affliction t's?:spineyes:

I don't understand it either, "throwing the deuce up" as they call it...


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

the douchebagatry of the youth these days


----------



## podnuh (May 26, 2004)

I think that it's a gang thing thought by impressionable youths to be cool...or something


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, they are "Chunking the Deuce"! It's just one of those things. I really don't think there is a reason.


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

this what your talkin about? i have to delete certain pics off my carmera because of this garbage. just take the **** picture and smile!


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

MaddMarlin said:


> this what your talkin about? i have to delete certain pics off my carmera because of this garbage. just take the **** picture and smile!


Now thats throwing a deuce. :spineyes:


----------



## MattK (Feb 9, 2006)

Pattillo said:


> Now thats throwing a deuce. :spineyes:


 I didn't see any deuce in that pic


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

It just means Peace. Like the way we use to do it, but sideways because they think they're cooler than we are and they want to be different.


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

evolution of the peace sign....just kiddin.

i'll throw the deuce up to say hello as i drive by. its like sayin peace, or what's up, or just simply giving recognition to something or someone.

nothing wrong with it, just think about this....you notice somebody cruisin by staring at you down, now wouldn't you feel better if they were to let you know that they are just saying hi or what not by simply thowing up a "deuce, or a peace" sign. because any other time, you'de prolly wonder *** is their problem staring me down. 

just something to think about...respect goes a long way now in days.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

We used to do it to. The only difference is that we'd stick them behind somebodies head to make a rabbit out of them.

I think they are just being kids. 20 somethings need to start growing up but teens and early 20's. :shrug: they'll become old crusty farts soon enough.


----------



## KMaryP (Jun 28, 2004)

captMATT said:


> wouldn't you feel better if they were to let you know that they are just saying hi or what not by simply thowing up a "deuce, or a peace" sign. because any other time, you'de prolly wonder *** is their problem staring me down.


No, because I wouldn't give a flip why they're staring me down. I have better things to think/worry about than why someone is looking at me.

If youngsters weren't walking around with chips on their shoulders, trying to look like thugs, there'd be no need to "throw/chunk/whatever" a deuce to show you're just saying hi.


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

damm whipper snappers. GET OFF MY LAWN!!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

:spineyes:


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Buffett Fan said:


> As I've told you guys before, I work with a bunch of twenty somethings. Anytime one of these "kids" take a pic, they always flash the sideways peace sign or the "horns". Without appearing to be too much of a dork, I ask...WHY?...it's never the same answer. I think they look ridiculous, not cool. IMO. What's ya'lls take on this? Do your "kids" do this?


typical *******.......


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Does it kind of go along with those dorky looking straight-billed baseball caps with the tags still hanging off it?


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

i threw the horns at a iron maiden concert. it was awesome. bruce dickinson tried to give me his sweat towel like i actually wanted it was nasty.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

It's the "I'm so desparate to look cool, I'll even risk looking like a idiot" thing all teenagers do. We old farts did it too. But the wearing of a hat backwards and pants around the knees is over the line in my book. That just says "I'm a complete idiot, always will be and I have no future"


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> the douchebagatry of the youth these days


You wanna see some pure douchebagatry? This is some funny stuff

www.hotchickswithdouchebags.com


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

looks better than the Fonzie thumbs up LOL
Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Want to look and act the part of an idiot then I will treat you like an idiot.


----------



## jighed (Jul 20, 2006)

Why do girls poke their lips out like in Maddmarlins pics?


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

sure it wasn't one of these?


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

jighed said:


> Why do girls poke their lips out like in Maddmarlins pics?


i hate that too. its not cute at all and is dumb


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

EndTuition said:


> It's the "I'm so desparate to look cool, I'll even risk looking like a idiot" thing all teenagers do.


I agree with you totally, and with what rainbowrunner said about the straight-billed hats. I don't get the whole, "I'm a bad-***, I've got an attitude and I don't need to smile" thing at all.

Oh well, I guess I've finally turned into my Dad...not a bad thing. :smile:


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Kids these days........
The straight billed hat deal drives me nuts. The worst was at the Senior Prom at the high school my wife teaches at. Half a tux and straight billed hats. My Mom & dad wouldn't let me outta the house dressed like that.
Kids today got no class. I bet their parents told them they were special.


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

No that right there is some funny s**t


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

dabear said:


> No that right there is some funny s**t


Yes sir that is!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

lol like ride the small bus special!!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

jighed said:


> Why do girls poke their lips out like in Maddmarlins pics?


I don't know, but it drives me crazy trying to get a normal pic of my daughter. Smile, dammit!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Pattillo said:


> Now thats throwing a deuce. :spineyes:


Word!


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

dabear said:


> No that right there is some funny s**t


That one flew over my head until you commented on it. Then I said, "self, you got to be missing something." And I was. 5 minutes later I said, "Self, you're a bit on the dense side, I get it now." 
:dance:


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Bozo said:


> That one flew over my head until you commented on it. Then I said, "self, you got to be missing something." And I was. 5 minutes later I said, "Self, you're a bit on the dense side, I get it now."
> :dance:


Don't feel bad it me longer than that and that's what I get for having dated church girls. :rotfl:


----------



## muddnasty (Oct 23, 2007)

*lol*



Main Frame 8 said:


> Word!


your a funny guy...lol haven't heard that in a while, had to chuckle at that 1


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

The deuce, backwards peace sign, has been around for a while. I still do it with my friends saying goodbye or hello. Been doing since high school. It's just another way to say hello. There are songs about it or mentions of it in songs. Mostly generated from Houston rappers. It's was actually a way to tell someone what ward you are from. Then it just was turned into saying hello. 

Recently the "H" has been comng around. It's the hook'em horns/ devil horns turned around palm in top of hand out. Again it's just a way to say you are from Houston or the Houston area. In all reality it's gang sign for Houstone which is a gang here in Houston. That's their hand sign and the Astros logo is their other sign. It never bothered me until I tried to go to Emillianos in Pasadena where a friend works and they wouldn't let me in because of my hat.


----------



## gus v. (May 26, 2005)

I can't stop laughing.....the "spocker" :spineyes:

about the straight bill hats, I get a kick out of it when the ears
are tucked in too.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

dabear said:


> No that right there is some funny s**t


These get funnier each time I look at them.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

*Tomorrow's Leaders*

How can they know where they're going if their hat's on backwards?


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

wisslbritches said:


> How can they know where they're going if their hat's on backwards?


This is one of the funniest pictures I've seen in a long time. :rotfl:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

It's because all kids are idiots, just like we were when we were kids. I just don't remember being that stupid.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Northsider said:


> Don't feel bad it me longer than that and that's what I get for having dated church girls. :rotfl:


cold brew just went everywhere! that right there was some funny @hit,, me to and they knew more than most!!!  peace out yall!:dance:


----------



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

I think it means piece on the side.

GED


----------



## Brokejeep (Oct 12, 2008)

Hollywood1053 said:


> These get funnier each time I look at them.


I took me a few minutes to get it, my wife got it instantly!!! LOL


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

wisslbritches said:


> How can they know where they're going if their hat's on backwards?


That is awsome!!!!!!


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

Brokejeep said:


> I took me a few minutes to get it, my wife got it instantly!!! LOL


I had to explain it to my wife sad2sm
She just kinda looked at me and turned the page in her book.


----------



## bigpun91 (Oct 2, 2005)

MaddMarlin said:


> this what your talkin about? i have to delete certain pics off my carmera because of this garbage. just take the **** picture and smile!











daddy what a big airplane


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

The caps, baggy pants and gang signs....all prison culture stuff. I'm so proud.


----------



## htalamant (Mar 31, 2009)

When I worked the Gang Unit in San Antonio I started seeing this "chunkin' deuce" sign thrown at me from time to time. Sometimes it was by some of the city thugs and other times by some decent, non-gangster type kids. I finally asked what it meant it was explained to me by several kids and gangsters that it has a dual meaning. It's a way of saying "peace & chicken grease" (actually just peace) and the "V" you see also stands for, "Victory." Overall, it is just a form of expression and not a gangster thing. -Hector


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061019004505AA5RMel


----------



## pug2 (Dec 31, 2007)

A big 'ole thank you to ****** Loco for the link to HCwDB. What a treat...

THANKS DUDE


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

the kid with the hat backwards? Was that picture taken at an Aggie game?


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

coachlaw said:


> It's because all kids are idiots, just like we were when we were kids. I just don't remember being that stupid.


I'd be careful with this statement...I know lots of kids who don't do any of this chit.

That's kinda like saying all cops are fat, doughnut gobblers...when it's really only half. :biggrin:

But seriously, with you being a teacher, I doubt your students would appreciate you talking about ALL of them like that.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I usually just throw out the middle half of the duce......


----------



## Slim-N-None (Sep 16, 2005)

me and all my friends still "chunk the duece", but the pants around the knees and holding them up while they walk bo legged is what gets me. If they were real thugs, they would know they don't wanna be runnin and holding up their pants when they are being chased by the Police (or as they say PO lease). and the stright billed hat thing, it takes me months to get the bill on my hat to curve just right, and by then my wifes tryin to get rid of it cause it's "Dirty". one last thing, team colors are just that, Team colors. someone needs to tell them that none of the houston pro teams colors are black and white, pink, or any other odd ball color. I can't stand to see a Lac (cadillac), bassin so hard the trunk and all the bondo is about to rattle off, with bow's (elbows are the rims that the middle pokes out a foot) or spinners (that don't work), and funky colored hats in the back window. It's at times like this I wish i drove a diesel and could dump all that smoke right in their window.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

MaddMarlin said:


> this what your talkin about? i have to delete certain pics off my carmera because of this garbage. just take the **** picture and smile!


NICE deuce!!!


----------



## Specks&Spots (Aug 26, 2007)

Titus Bass said:


> I usually just throw out the middle half of the duce......


chunkin' the uno?


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Long Pole said:


> I'd be careful with this statement...I know lots of kids who don't do any of this chit.
> 
> That's kinda like saying all cops are fat, doughnut gobblers...when it's really only half. :biggrin:
> 
> But seriously, with you being a teacher, I doubt your students would appreciate you talking about ALL of them like that.


I reckoned people would see that this was a tongue in cheek statement.


----------



## jabx1962 (Nov 9, 2004)

Deuce's is Wild this is Pitty Pat...


----------



## Brassnadz (Jun 18, 2007)

dabear said:


> No that right there is some funny s**t


Thats what she said.:mpd:


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

When I worked in the old county admin bldg. @ 1001 Preston, I and another old fud would do the spocker and say "peace and long life" and the other would reply "live long and prosper" just to rankle everybody in the hallways and wig them out.
They thought we were crazy. Which had it's benefits in a bureaucratic environment!


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

You ashole! That "show stopper" just gave me the hiccups.:rotfl:


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> the douchebagatry of the youth these days


Pretty much sums it up right here.....


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

rockyraider said:


> Pretty much sums it up right here.....


 http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=douchebaggery


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Some folks dont know the diff between a peace or love sign and a gang sign.

Charlie


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

coachlaw said:


> I reckoned people would see that this was a tongue in cheek statement.


Sort of funny how Long Pole likes to take an article from a newpaper and bash an entire group of people but he doesn't like it too much when someone makes a joke about a group that he's part of. Sort of like the ole' saying, do as I say, not as I do.... Face it, todays youth leave a lot to be desired. Ask anyone who works with them on a daily basis. Of course I'm not saying that they are all bad as there are some very good kids who are still being raised by fine parents. I think most of the foolish behavior is simply just a sign of the times.


----------



## tatteredflag (Jun 23, 2004)

*Scissor Gang Mafia*

I can't believe everyone has missed the fact that this is actually a gang sign for a well known group - the Scissor Gang Mafia.
From the Urban Dictionary:
Scissor Gang Mafia
-Noun. 
1.) Can be used to refer to trendy MTV aspiring suburban douche bags, who pose for pictures to be displayed on the internet by creating "scissors" with their fingers. The telltale sign of true SGM members has the "scissor" fingers usually accompanied with some type of bend in the elbow, a pouty or serious glare, and an air of poser which elicits a sense of physical and emotional disgust. 
2) Abbreviated as SGM. 
1) Anyone from the Real World/Road Rules Challenge or the "Gauntlet." 
2) Justin Bobby from the Hills. 
3) Anyone who attends State school and is a member of a fraternity or sorority. 
4) Anyone who drinks beer which is worth less than the red cup it is served in. 
5) Are you scissor gang mafia?

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=scissor gang mafia


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

rockyraider said:


> Sort of funny how Long Pole likes to take an article from a newpaper and bash an entire group of people but he doesn't like it too much when someone makes a joke about a group that he's part of. Sort of like the ole' saying, do as I say, not as I do.... Face it, todays youth leave a lot to be desired. Ask anyone who works with them on a daily basis. Of course I'm not saying that they are all bad as there are some very good kids who are still being raised by fine parents. I think most of the foolish behavior is simply just a sign of the times.


Show me where I said ALL cops in the other thread?

Maybe you should actually read what was wrote first...and I still think the dude fugged up. I'm sure they are just hoping it'll go away.

Haven't seen where they caught him yet either....:work:

I'm sure coach was picked on too, by these kids, he obviously has a warm fuzzy for.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Dang...I just waded thru 8 pages and 72 posts and I ain't got a clue as to what any of you are talking about...


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)




----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Virgin Convention? :rotfl:


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i didn't read through this entire thread... but a few years ago i told my daughter what a peace sign was... and then showed her these two photos...

one is a peace sign... the other, well.. you get the picture... this particular english insult goes back to the days when english archers, if caught by the french had their index and middle fingers of their draw hand chopped off...

this was a common taunt from the english... 'see, i've got my fingers.. i can still shoot your arse!!!!


just my take on the entire thing... just be careful who and what you flash stupid hand signs at.. .they might take it in an entirely different way!!


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

Buffett Fan said:


> As I've told you guys before, I work with a bunch of twenty somethings. Anytime one of these "kids" take a pic, they always flash the sideways peace sign or the "horns". Without appearing to be too much of a dork, I ask...WHY?...it's never the same answer. I think they look ridiculous, not cool. IMO. What's ya'lls take on this? Do your "kids" do this?


Hey Tortuga, this is what I don't get...


----------



## pepo211 (May 1, 2007)

Priceless.........



MEGABITE said:


> Virgin Convention? :rotfl:


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Sorry Squid, but those are not peace signs. Those are the V - For VICTORY sign. That's Winston Churchill and it was he that said, there can be no peace before victory.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Check out these new side sights for your gangsta Glock. They're sweet.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Sean Hoffmann said:


> Check out these new side sights for your gangsta Glock. They're sweet.


cool,, just order me two,,, dang things are on a six month backorder though... lol :slimer:


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> Virgin Convention? :rotfl:


This years Comic Con from a few days ago
http://www.comic-con.org/


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

They from the streets yo


----------



## garypro (Dec 1, 2006)

It means peace-out a way to say goodbuy or adious. I have some kids in that age range and are not giving gang signs.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

I don't throw any hand signs when I take pictures but how can the older generations make fun of my generation and the douchebags in it when yall wore bell bottoms, heels and colorful bandanas. Oh and don't forget the button down shirt with all the chest hair poking out like you are the missing link. Did I also mention the biggest douchebag statement.... The mullet. Also before the generation of tree huggers you had the greasers and before the greesers you had the top hat wanna be thugs. We can all make fun other generations and I will settle for the side ways peace over what the older generations did.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Its kind of a gangster way of doing the peace sign. It's just like those gangsters that aim with their gun turned sideways.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Its kind of a gangster way of doing the peace sign. It's just like those gangsters that aim with their gun turned sideways.


thats not gangster.. that is just how it comes out of the box


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> thats not gangster.. that is just how it comes out of the box


LOL! And they figure that is the way it suppose to be used.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

kind of like nails in a box,, the ones facing up are for the ceiling, And facing right,, well you get it,,,


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

anybody chunks a duece at me they better be prepared for me to chunk one back!


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

The lip pucker that goes with it is about as annoying as it gets....


----------



## Buffett Fan (Aug 31, 2006)

whistlingdixie said:


> I don't throw any hand signs when I take pictures but how can the older generations make fun of my generation and the douchebags in it when yall wore bell bottoms, heels and colorful bandanas. Oh and don't forget the button down shirt with all the chest hair poking out like you are the missing link. Did I also mention the biggest douchebag statement.... The mullet. Also before the generation of tree huggers you had the greasers and before the greesers you had the top hat wanna be thugs. We can all make fun other generations and I will settle for the side ways peace over what the older generations did.


yeah, I guess you're right. We were pretty gangsta looking back then ...


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

i can tell you for whom the bell tolls... it tolls for those 4 chaps... and the fashion they are sporting...

aye caramba.


and the three wannabes at the bottom... they are really an up and coming boy band...


from left to right... the good looking one, the talent, and the 'misunderstood rebel'..... laffin so hard right now


----------



## alumatech1 (Dec 2, 2008)

IT MEANS .... HALLLAAA!! hahaha nah it mean two more beers.... and then we can... start on the jack...


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

In the first picture I like the one guys pants. That screams feminine and the guy with a the scarf as his belt well we know that is what woman wear as belts so.... Also I thought we were discussing different youth from different generations and not the local anchorman and his posse from the seventies(picture number 2).

As far as the young gentlemen in the last picture i will explain. They are buying shirts a little big because they know that their metabolism will slow down and they will eventually get fat. The hats now a days come so stiff that when you try to fold the bill it just goes back to where it was after a few minutes. The chains are actual watches that they wear around there neck instead of in their coat pocket.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

pic of whistlprix


----------



## JDM1967 (Oct 16, 2006)

It is just a trend, stupid but just a trend


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Wannabes like the D-bag in the pic above are giving everyone else a bad name. Guys who make hand gestures, wear affliction t-shirts, wear dog tags and medallions, are just followers who are trying way too hard and don't know any better.
There's still some decent young folks out there. Like someone already said, there are idiots in every generation.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> pic of whistlprix


your an idiot.... everyone knows thats not me cause I Like South Carolina not Northwestern plus I wear visors not ball caps. get your facts straight fool


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

SSMike said:


> The lip pucker that goes with it is about as annoying as it gets....


I'll endure the goofy, sideways peace sign for this pucker. In fact, it's not annoying me at all!


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

It means www.2coolfishing.com is the greatest!


----------



## mfarmer (Feb 7, 2007)

Artifishual said:


> sure it wasn't one of these?


 They wouldn't understand that either!!!!!!!!!


----------

